# ANOTHER PIONEER HAS LEFT US........RIP Gail Martin



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good Post!

RIP Gail.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

well said Dan..


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Very good post.

RIP Gail Martin, a true pioneer of the sport.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dan the man


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome post Dan and thank you for the info.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Awsesome post.

RIP Gail Martin.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks dan,RIP MR. martin,prayers sent for the martin family.


----------



## Oberhaz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

